# Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day Two]



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

One night at the Pokemon Town square, Two pokemon were fighting, one who had Ideals, and one who had Truth. A brave Pokemon tried to stop it. However, was killed during the fight. (not one of our players, just a fake pokemon)

Therefore, the one with Ideals became evil, and the one with Truth became selfless and good. Very few went with evil, and would stop at nothing to kill the innocents.

*36 Hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 0]*

The day has just begun, and looks like the innocents are lucky this time!

No bodies were found, every one was there! However, a note was laying rihgt in town square.

it says "17, judging by the time". The townies were puzzled. Was it good or bad? They continued the day to lynch or abstain.

36 hours for day time discussion.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

No deaths eh? I wonder what happened there.
...Not much else to contribute, sorry.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

I still don't get how RK-9's going to play, but, uh, have a list!

Mutsu: Male Backpacker
Mai: Pike Queen (Female)
RK-9: leader!Blue (Male)
Whirlpool: Male Preschooler
Flower Doll: Female Psychic
Glace: Male Striker
Zapi: Male Youngster
Kirby-Chan: Female Beauty Trainer
Wargle: Waitress (Female)
Legendaryseeker99: Male Ace Trainer
Sizz-Lorr: Pokémaniac (Male?)
I liek Squirtles: Infielder (Male?)


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

It could be a lucky healer, an inactive mafia, or we got an activated alien.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*



Whirlpool said:


> I still don't get how RK-9's going to play, but, uh, have a list!
> 
> Mutsu: Male Backpacker
> Mai: Pike Queen (Female)
> ...


Sizz-Lorr and ILS are both Male.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

Oh Moo

I hate it when nothing happens, because something always happen in the game


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

Flavor text is important. ;D


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

First of all, Wargle, I like how you're pretty much obviously Miltank.

Very nice use of appropriate cussing.

Anyhow, I think Riza wants us to discuss the note. Any ideas?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

... I'm Tauros


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

...well.

Moo.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

*You have 14 hours till the day ends. Lynch or Abstain. *


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

Well... I don't want to randylynch because it is far more likely that an innocent will fall... so *abstain*m I guess.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

We have no leads... That note is confusing. So abstain.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> We have no leads... That note is confusing. So abstain.


It's not confusing, it's subtle.


----------



## Mutsu (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

I agree with the others, *abstain*.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

IS this the game where we can only abstain 3 times? I'm in a couple and they're all blending together?

*obstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Day 1]*

No, but you cannot abstain twice in a row. (you can lynch, abstain, lynch, abstain, lynch, abstain, lynch, etc)

I guess i'll take 3 votes for the day.

The townspeople decided not to lynch.

*A fucking boring day and no one was lynched.

36 hours for night actions.*

Edit: This is the 10,000 post in the mafia forum!!! =P


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*

Oh fuck, today the townies saw something unexpected.

The body's of a Charmander, Sizz-Lorr, and a Pichu, Whirlpool, were found dead upon the townies. Both were found beaten mercessly.

A note was right next to Sizz-lorr, but not the note that was alike the one found yesterday. It read;

"Hmph! I was lucky! Your leader was found dead! Reshiram, you now only have a glimmer of hope! Your followers will now go around confused as you are. However, I sense a precense! You puny sons of a bitch might have hope."

A note from the mafia! The note wasnt like the note from yesterday. The mafia were killing every one one by one.

Sizz-Lorr's body began to glow. His body went from a small Charmander, to a large white flaming Pokemon. Sizz-Lorr's spirit came from the new body.

"My fellow townies...I bid you adeu...I may have been killed...but all is not lost...defeat the Mafia....Please...we cannot end up like Cresselia's team....live...please...." He said, then he floated up to the sky.

*Sizz-Lorr was killed. He was Reshiram, the Innocent Leader.
Whirlpool was killed. He was Innocent.

36 hours for lynching, and you must lynch.*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*

What exactly does the all mean? We lost our leader... was he like a tankish guardian that watched over us like a vig?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*

No, he was just some random guy that goes with the plot. Basically he was like some doublevoting god or something. Not important.


So. Randominactivelynch?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

The Leader was a Reshiram who posed as another Pokemon, and he is to important, cause HE'S THE FUCKING LEADER OF THE TOWNIES!!!

READ THE FLAVOR TEXT please.


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I suppose. 

Dead people can still talk, right? If so, speak up everyone!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Our leader died?

Our beloved, best, most loved leader?

meh.


----------



## Flora (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*



Wargle said:


> What exactly does the all mean? We lost our leader... was he like a tankish guardian that watched over us like a vig?


It seems to be more like a "regular Pokemon houses the spirit of a big huge legendary" thing. 

But what role would a Charmander be?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

townie?

that would be funny.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*



Flower Doll said:


> It seems to be more like a "regular Pokemon houses the spirit of a big huge legendary" thing.
> 
> But what role would a Charmander be?


Cant anyone hear me when i said it? I must be a ghost. WHHOO, i haunt you, =P

One person already knows, >=D


----------



## Flora (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*



Rizadon said:


> Cant anyone hear me when i said it? I must be a ghost. WHHOO, i haunt you, =P
> 
> One person already knows, >=D


I got ninjaed times a billion. This is why Floras shouldn't be allowed to multitask.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

"one person already knows"

Vig? Townie?

THE GUESSING OPTIONS ARE ENDLESS


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

No, ME! X3


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Black Bolt PokeMafia [Night 1]*

You are obviously not a person.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2011)

No one here is a person. We are POKEMON gosh~ =P


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, crap. Whirlpool could've been a doctor (?).


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2011)

I was a silencer-with-a-chance-of-failing Pichu (i.e. the most useless innocent role ever). Oh, and I picked male Preschooler, by the way (_where are you getting these roles, Rizadon?_).

But how is RK-9/KR-9/RK-10 playing? He knew Reshiram's role and probably knows a few others. :/


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually no, Riz didn't give me anything yet. >: and either way: I only get the actions, not the names "ex: ____ killed Whirlpool, ______ healed x, and y protected z"


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think a pichu could be a doctor.

EDIT: Ninja. I still don't like that idea (it gives you the bodyguard _and_ a lot of information we'd have to speculate on to get), plus what if you''re mafia?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

No, you don't get it. I don't get the names. Only the actions and who they were cast on.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2011)

But you told people to send night actions to you. :/


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got none. 


Damn people. >:I


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2011)

Because a player in the game getting night actions from said game is a baaaaadbad idea. Especially if you are mafia.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 5, 2011)

KR-9 said:


> No, you don't get it. I don't get the names. Only the actions and who they were cast on.


Well that'$ kind 0f dumb becau$e that'$ exactly what I g0t, and I wa$ pr0bably the m0$t p0werful inn0cent, being the leader and all. But at the $ame time I was pr0bably the weake$t inn0cent becau$e be$ide$ leaving cryptic n0te$ (ye$ that wa$ me), I was ju$t an 0racle and had n0 $pecific p0werful p0wer$.

By the way I can a$$ure every0ne that Mai i$ inn0cent, because I g0t t0 $ee in$pection$ and their re$ult$.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, I have the exact same powers! It's mainly because I asked to be DM and got the role.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> Well that'$ kind 0f dumb becau$e that'$ exactly what I g0t, and I wa$ pr0bably the m0$t p0werful inn0cent, being the leader and all. But at the $ame time I was pr0bably the weake$t inn0cent becau$e be$ide$ leaving cryptic n0te$ (ye$ that wa$ me), I was ju$t an 0racle and had n0 $pecific p0werful p0wer$.
> 
> By the way I can a$$ure every0ne that Mai i$ inn0cent, because I g0t t0 $ee in$pection$ and their re$ult$.


Did you know the "mental state" (can't remember the exact word right now) of the inspectors?

Edit: Sanities is the word, I think.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

^was about to ask that


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, cool! I got inspected~

Anyway, can you reveal more now? I'm starting to want to type with quirks. 

8ut oooooooonly 8ecause Vriska Serk8 is the 8est troll ever and is also my patron troll!!!!!!!! Aradia is so 8ooooooooring and I would only play her if I was dead!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 5, 2011)

N0, that i$ all the u$eful inf0 I have, $0rry


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

2hiit, let'2 be 2ollox.


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2011)

Well then!!!!!!!! Whyyyyyyyy would you even 8other to tell us if you won't say 8n8thing!!!!!!!! So 8oring!!!!!!!!

(Not really angry, but being Vriska is fun. Maybe someone should make another Homestuck mafia...)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Hint; Sanities are no issues to you.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jul 5, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> Well that'$ kind 0f dumb becau$e that'$ exactly what I g0t, and I wa$ pr0bably the m0$t p0werful inn0cent, being the leader and all. But at the $ame time I was pr0bably the weake$t inn0cent becau$e be$ide$ leaving cryptic n0te$ (ye$ that wa$ me), I was ju$t an 0racle and had n0 $pecific p0werful p0wer$.
> 
> By the way I can a$$ure every0ne that Mai i$ inn0cent, because I g0t t0 $ee in$pection$ and their re$ult$.


Can you share the cryptic notes to us?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 5, 2011)

I 0nly g0t 0ne in. It wa$ the 0ne fr0m ye$terday. It $aid "17, judging by the time." It wa$ a hint t0 my j0in date (0+2+2+2+2+0+0+9)[a.k.a. 02/22/2009], which when added, make$ $eventeen. I gue$$ y0u guy$ were $upp0$ed t0 find 0ut wh0 I wa$ 0n y0ur 0wn. Wait, th0ugh, w0uldn't that make me a very ea$y mafia target?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought 17 would be somebody's age. o.O

Most likely a vig killed Whirlpool. Unless there's a serial killer. Did Whirlpool already told his role?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, he was a pichu silencer, apparently.


----------

